# flee collers



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

i have a new mother and im worried about flees can i put a flee coller on her


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Flea collars are just about worthless. I would get something from the vet.  There are many that require only a drop on the back of the neck. You don't want the new babies to get fleas. They can sap the strength from little kittens.


----------



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

well i just need to no till i can buy som of that stuff


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

I think flea collars state not to be used on kittens under a certain age. Although the kittens wont be wearing it, they'll still be in contact and it may harm them. I'd definately go for something like a Frontline spray, or Advantage but make sure the pack says it's safe to use on pregnant & lactating cats.


----------

